# Poll: Temperament Scale



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, I stumbled across this site that had a temperament test.

http://www.pogstarhedgehogs.com/temptest.html

It'd be great if you guys take it too then post your hedgie's scores. You can add a note and describe whatever distinct behavior your hedgehog exhibits that isn't covered by the test.

Prickles' score: 1.125 
Yey! 

Note: Extremely territorial, huffs a lot when I stick my hand in (to change food or water) dashes fast to escape as soon as my hands go anywhere near her in to pick her up her cage but is tame as a kitten once held


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy scored a 1.875!

That's pretty good considering she's been home for a month, and is still adjusting to me and our home!



Would be interesting to take this test again in a few months.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's pretty neat! I'll have to do it when I get home tonight. However, in the meantime, I wrote down what I THOUGHT would be the reactions of Cholla & Zoey. I THINK Cholla will be 1.125 & Zoey will be 2.5 - lets see how well I know my babies!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

This is for my sister's boyfriend's hedgie.

Hedgelito (a.k.a. Hachi) - 1.875

Note: Never balls up, instead attacks by lurching toward direction of threat with quills raised


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Not sure how I will be able to manage to take this one, I guess I could print out the test. I have no internet at home XD


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay! Hercules is 1.5. He doesn't really care about a lot, the only things that seem to bug him is a scratching sound (like when you scratch your arm near him), or a sniffle.

Now, if I did this test at 7 in the morning, we'd have a whole 'nother hog. He is so not a morning hog! :lol:


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Lulu is a 4.88


Spikey is a 1.38

Oh, and when I put him on the floor he takes off in a blur.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Lets see...

Loki of the North - 1.5: He's a shy boy but pretty calm, isn't into loud noises like per say if I clap my hands hard while he's running, he'll do the partial ball (I'm assuming that's when they hunker down to the floor) but within seconds go right back to wheeling.

Hester Sue - 2.75: Heh, I won't use my usual word for her, but she just wants to be left alone to do her own thing, no matter how much I've handled her all summer, hissy popping. She doesn't even like being outside her cage mostly. God forbid I get near her while wheeling, she lets me have it. Prime example is my signature, Loki on the left is in a ball but relaxed, she looks like a water mine.

Vera Lee (RIP) - 1.0: She was the perfect first hedgehog, never balled, only huffed for the first few weeks, loved to explore


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

Apollo is a 1.25. Pretty good for only having him for a couple weeks.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Puffers, it's funny, but I swear you can get a real feel for Loki & Hester Sue from your signature. Loki just LOOKS like he's sweet, but shy. Whereas HS is all pointy & giving the evil eye. Wouldn't think so much of it if the pictures weren't next to each other. I've always appreciated their contrast.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Winston is a 1.5. He's definitely gotten a lot calmer this past month or so! I suppose he's finally gotten used to me.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJM said:


> Puffers, it's funny, but I swear you can get a real feel for Loki & Hester Sue from your signature. Loki just LOOKS like he's sweet, but shy. Whereas HS is all pointy & giving the evil eye. Wouldn't think so much of it if the pictures weren't next to each other. I've always appreciated their contrast.


Haha, I've thought so too! Loki looks like he's all about the cuddle, but a little cautious, whereas Hester Sue is look "who you looking at?" I love that signature!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Sophie is a perfect 1.0. I brought her in to show a class of 5th graders and they all touched her and were loud and squealing and giggling and Sophie just sat there and explored like the little star she is. I can't wait until I get Nora so I can do the test on her.


----------



## Xena (Sep 14, 2010)

That was an interesting test...

Looks like my Victoria is a 1.25 and her sister Elizabeth is a 2.125...

Victoria is much more mellow and will let you do most anything to her, while her sister is totally the more cautious one and although she "acts" like she doesn't want to bothered, once she is out and about, she has a good time...


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Boba Twiggle is a 1.25. When I put her on the ground I was afraid she'd try to dart under some furniture, but she just sniffed my shoe and looked confused.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi got 1.25  But I figure he's more of a 2 on grumpier days


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

My Amelia got a 1.875. Not too shabby for only having her for 3 weeks. But then again, I tried to clip her nails for the first time last night and she was NOT having it. Wouldn't stay still for me and I tried laying her on her back and holding her foot between ring and pinky fingers and also tried gently pulling her foot away from her body while she was just sitting/smelling things on the floor. Ack! I think I will try and sit her on one of the extra cube grids, which was suggested in one of the nail clipping threads, haha. Seems a bit cruel..but effective.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Lil' Roxie got a 1.125, despite being rather new in the house and being an occasional grumplebum when she feels like it


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks all for posting!  

Majority of us seem to have nice and well-socialized hedgehogs! ^^


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine's about a 2.8... we got work to do.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Rex is a 1.25! Yay!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Charley got a 2.6.

I don't see him as being anti-social, but he's not exactly a socialite hog either.

If it matters, Charley was a pet store hedgie for almost a year, and has been with me for a little over a year now.


----------



## kris_jprice (Jun 16, 2010)

My little Koosh is only a 2! I think he has a 4 attitude though!


----------



## Voss (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, Digby's score is 1.25!


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Cricket is a 2.375. And that's saying quite a bit, actually. She's come a long way in the last month or so. I'd say she was at least a 3 or 3.5 at that point. I'll be the first to admit she's a bit of an antisocial beastie. So I always laugh at Puffers' posts about Hester Sue & nod my head... :lol:


----------

